# new hope PA train show



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

has anyone gone to this show . trying to get some info about it to see if it's worth the trip. how many vendors ? how much ho and n stuff for sale ? :dunno:


----------



## Curch (Jul 25, 2013)

When is is?


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

It is this Sunday the 5th


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never knew of a train show there.

I have not been to New Hope in years. I used to stroll around the antique shops searching for treasures with a nutty girlfriend I had. Many roadside flea markets too in the area. 

You know there is a train ride there too, I took a ride many moons ago.
I see that they have a Halloween schedule too.

Check it out, maybe add to your schedule?
https://www.newhoperailroad.com/tickets/index.cfm

Over 100 tables it says. Hmm, swap meet? check it out a copy and paste,

New Hope, Solebury Township Train Show and Sale

Sun, 10/05/2014 - Sun, 10/05/2014
Categories
Operating Exhibit, Railroad Memorabilia, Swap Meet, Toy Train / Collectible Show, Train Show and Sale, Workshops and Clinics
Location
New Hope Eagle Fire House
46 N. Sugan Rd.
New Hope, PA 18938
United States
Times
8:30am - 1:30pm
Admission Fees
$5.00 for adults

Kids under 12 are FREE
Description
Model and toy train meet. Over 100 tables of all gauge trains including G, Standard, O, OO, S, HO, N, Z of both American and European. Railroadiana, operating layouts. Antique and modern trains featuring Standard, O, S, HO, N, Z. TEST TRACK AVAILABLE. Food available. Free parking. Handicap accessible.

BUY - SELL - TRADE


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So, there are basically two kinds of shows, those sponsored by clubs and local organizations, and nationally sponsored ones. The club and local shows are going to be small -- a couple of layouts (maybe as few as one) and some vendors, with a lot of folks selling second hand stuff. You may find some deals, or you might not. The advantage to these is that, as noted, admission is cheap, parking free, and the food generally reasonable. Plus, you can find them all over the place, usually with not too long a drive. And you can see everything in a couple of hours. This sounds like what you have there. 100 tables isn't very big, even as small shows go, so a lot would depend on the mix of vendors and how thoroughly the organizer vets them (since most shows make money by renting table space, they're not terribly picky about who get them). I have been to Train and Hobby shows where only a couple of people were actually selling train-related stuff. A recent Greenberg show I attended had about 1/10 of it's total floor space rented by a family selling catchy slogans hand painted on recycled lumber. Many of them were very nice, and I almost bought a couple of things from them... but train-related it was not.

I'm spoiled in that I live less than an hours drive from one of the biggest shows in the country: the Amherst Model RR Show, held at the end of January each year in Springfield, MA. This show will blow you away. Even renting a hotel room and attending every hour of both days, it is tough to see everything. It's also big enough to attract the manufacturers for new product demos, announcements, etc. It has over 7 acres of floor space, two dozen or more layouts, and 25,000+ attendees. If it's available anywhere, you can usually find it there. The down-sides are the cost, parking charges (and long walks from the lots), and the most amazingly ridiculous concession prices imaginable -- in line with major league sports. And the crowds are pretty incredible.

My advice would be to check out the show, if it's not too far away. For $5 admission and a couple bucks in gas, that's not a bad day.


----------

